# 12 String Tuning



## Bigsby1967 (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi Everyone 
I hav a question for any owners of acoustic 12 strings.
Do you keep it in standard or drop it down?
I have this Timberline 12 that I’ve kept tuned down to D. I’ve just put a lighter set of 9s on it and I’m thinking of going back to standard E.
Thanks


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

My Yamaki made Washburn has been kept in standard tune since 1974 wouldn't want it any other way.


----------



## SteveS (Apr 25, 2006)

I've got a Taylor 856CE that's always in std.


----------



## Acoustic Tom (Apr 6, 2020)

I've always kept my 12s in standard tuning. I do however loosen the strings off when I'm done playing it.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I flip flop between the 2.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I've played a 12 string since the 70's, always in standard tuning


----------



## Bigsby1967 (Feb 27, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. I will give standard a try. The guitar was made by Kevin Hall in 1986, it’s not the newer Timberline company. It’s a small body, no truss rod, really fun little guitar. 
Here’s some info on him.








Timberline Music by Kevin Hall Canada


Timberline Music instruments made in Wilno, Ontario Canada. "I used to supply sitka spruce and western red cedar top blanks to a couple of builders in Australia, but that was years ago and I've forgotten the names now. I also mess about with vintage motorbikes and corresponded




www.google.ca


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

My only 12 was built for standard and has held up just fine when tuned to it, but it is one of two or three guitars that I keep tuned down at times to accompany myself. Most 12 strings are fine with standard if string gauges are chosen accordingly.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I use custom light strings and tune down a half step to take the pressure off the neck. My 12 string is an old yammy and i don;t want to stress it more than it needs to


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

knight_yyz said:


> I use custom light strings and tune down a half step to take the pressure off the neck. My 12 string is an old yammy and i don;t want to stress it more than it needs to


Same here...always kept my 12's in Eb...easy to capo up, and less strain on the neck


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I bought my Simon & Patrick cedar top 12 string 20yrs ago in standard, and it has never been anything otherwise.


----------



## Duffman (Oct 29, 2014)

have a Taylor 150E...always in standard.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

standard tuning on my seagull, its a tank, standard Xl strings on my Takamine f400s, its delicate, but can take standard tuning.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I used to tune it down-as I have a crck in the top.

But it was a pain when I played it with others--so I changed to standard.

And it hasn't made the crack worse--so I leave it that way (Although I do use a light gauge)


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I keep my Seagull Coastline S12 Cedar tuned down to Eb. I don't use it that much so less strain on the neck can't be a bad thing.


----------



## ykram57 (May 25, 2008)

I’ve got a Taylor 150e
I tune down to D and learn the chord shapes in a new position, just like adding a capo.
The slacker tension is much easier to deal with.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

It depends what you prefer and what song you are playing and trying to copy. A lot of 12 string songs are played in drop D tuning so if you want a similar sound, you would need to tune it similarly.

I pretty well keep mind in standard tuning but on the B and high E I have the top of these two strings tuned just slightly high so you get a very slight difference between the two strings, not so it's out of tune but just slightly different than its corresponding string. See JustinGuitar for some more direction on this.


----------

